# My $3 rope bowl.



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't made these for awhile now and thought I would see how big a bowl I could get from one 15m hank of rope. I am quite pleased with the result. They are so easy to make, took about 15 minutes. I will probably fill with nice soaps and toiletries for someone for Christmas.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

I would like to have one, empty even please . Do you have instructions of how to make one. I would love to give it a try.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Your rope bowl looks beautiful. Great work.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Really lovely, looks professional :sm24:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

marinda said:


> I would like to have one, empty even please . Do you have instructions of how to make one. I would love to give it a try.


If you google ...how to sew a rope bowl you will get plenty of options including video instructions. Do give them a try as they are super easy. Quite a few people on this site make them. You can see old posts if you use the search button at top of the page.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> If you google ...how to sew a rope bowl you will get plenty of options including video instructions. Do give them a try as they are super easy. Quite a few people on this site make them. You can see old posts if you use the search button at top of the page.


Are you saying that these are sewn together with sewing thread?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Elegant simplicity, definitely a keeper. Thanks for the inspiration. Did you machine stitch, or hand stitch?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

That is a great looking basket. Well done.

Here is a link to making the coiled rope baskets. Jen.
http://weallsew.com/coiled-rope-basket-by-juliette-lanvers-for-weallsew/


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it, I tried to make one and it definitely doesn't look like yours :sm09:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Are you saying that these are sewn together with sewing thread?


Yes they are made by sewing with a zig zag stitch on a sewing machine. Easy as! Look at the link Nanknit gave as it shows you how.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love this. These would make great gifts. I am going to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the basket. May have to give making one a try.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

How nice. I love it!


----------



## craftymom65 (Oct 10, 2016)

I remember making ones when I worked for a summer youth program using that type of rope and yarn... nice basket!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and will make a great gift to be filled with so many wonderful things.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice job and love the ornament too. Since it's sitting on a notebook, I'm guessing the diameter of the base is about 5 inches before starting the side? Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh clever you! It's lovely!


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

Wow! Very well constructed!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Love your bowl. It's gorgeous & looks store bought. Saw previous postings of these bowls & have even bought the rope. Plan to make some for Christmas gifts.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet! I like!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

CKnits said:


> Nice job and love the ornament too. Since it's sitting on a notebook, I'm guessing the diameter of the base is about 5 inches before starting the side? Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


How clever are you? I just measured the base and you are spot on 5 inches exactly. Cheers, Christine


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Is that a regular home sewing machine?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

m_azingrace said:


> Is that a regular home sewing machine?


Yes I just use an old one I have, but I have made them on my good one too when I am to lazy to get the old one out.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Yes I just use an old one I have, but I have made them on my good one too when I am to lazy to get the old one out.


Now that is a clever idea, I've been meaning to have a go at these, but worry for my new machine. Now I know to get out my old machine :sm24:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE this! Can you tell what you used to fasten the coils together with? I would really like to make some of these for gifts. I especially like the way you finished it off. If you have directions I'd love to get a copy if you are willing and would gladly send my email to you. EDIT: should have read further before posting; saw link and your comment on making them.



Sjlegrandma said:


> I haven't made these for awhile now and thought I would see how big a bowl I could get from one 15m hank of rope. I am quite pleased with the result. They are so easy to make, took about 15 minutes. I will probably fill with nice soaps and toiletries for someone for Christmas.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, will definitely have to give this a try. Thanks Nanknit for the link.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Love it I will try one


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Your design is so pretty!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a project I have considered...but my sewing machine is 100 years old and does not zigzag....so it would be a hand intensive project...still it may happen...
julie


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice. I have crocheted over rope to make bowls, really easy


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely bowl. Do you spray it with something to make it cleanable?


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Ou I'd a beautiful job!


----------



## Jennyanydots (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for showing your rope baskets. I wrap mine with fabric but love this idea. I have seen the rope dyed also. It has been hard to find 100% cotton rope . Thanks for showing a picture of the package. Did it come from Big Lots?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Jennyanydots said:


> Thank you for showing your rope baskets. I wrap mine with fabric but love this idea. I have seen the rope dyed also. It has been hard to find 100% cotton rope . Thanks for showing a picture of the package. Did it come from Big Lots?


Never heard of Big Lots. Several shops here have it but I usually get mine from Big W. you can also buy the rope by the metre at a hardware store but it is better quality and 4 times the price.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

String Queen said:


> Lovely bowl. Do you spray it with something to make it cleanable?


No, I have never thought of doing that, I don't think it would be necessary.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

julietremain said:


> This is a project I have considered...but my sewing machine is 100 years old and does not zigzag....so it would be a hand intensive project...still it may happen...
> julie


I have seen it done by sticking the rope together with hot glue. Sounds fiddly to me but it might be an option for you.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> That is a great looking basket. Well done.
> 
> Here is a link to making the coiled rope baskets. Jen.
> http://weallsew.com/coiled-rope-basket-by-juliette-lanvers-for-weallsew/


great link


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

blake5195 said:


> How nice. I love it!


Sjlegrandma - your bowls are beautiful! I love your closing. they are tidier than mine as I covered colored rope with fabric. I couldn't find the light rope in our little store. We learned from a friend at one of our quilting retreats and every one of us made baskets for two days!

They were so well received. I put soap in some (in mesh bags) and another one had covered candies, and in one I put 
lavender mesh packages, and as she loved lavender she put them in their two bathrooms.

the basket she put in the dining room with candies on the table. They were really appreciated. I agree they take very little time. I applaud you for your lovelybag!!

The bowls made on here are gorgeous. So many different ideas can be used. Shirley


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I would love to make one but feel it may be too challenging.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I made one at a quilting retreat with some girlfriends. It takes about 10 to 15 minutes. I put handles on mine. And.....I have some balls of yarn in mine.


----------

